# Outcast Cobia Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The brochures are available . The captains meeting will be March 18th and fishing starts March 19th. The early entry fee is $495 including tax. This is a great tournament and we are celebrating its 23rd year. Come be a part of it. Thanks.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The captain's meeting is tonight at 7:00pm at Sanders Beach Community Center.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

PNJ: "Outback Cobia Classic set to kick off today"



I'm assuming someone had steak or blooming onions on the brain when they typed that or does Outcast partner with Outback for this tourney?????


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *swhiting (3/18/2010)*PNJ: "Outback Cobia Classic set to kick off today"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming someone had steak or blooming onions on the brain when they typed that or does Outcast partner with Outback for this tourney?????




I saw that. Called and got it changed on the Web. TERRIBLE on the page editor's part. 



If only they had someone there dedicated to the outdoors page .... hmmmm.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

<P align=center>*Saw that too, that is just toooooo funny!*<P align=center><P align=center>


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

One day the PNJ will learn toprint what I send them instead of making it up on their own...


----------

